# Getting the last word



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

Bloke boasting in a pub.

Bloke 1: "When it comes to the missus back at home, its what I say that matters. I always get the last word."

Bloke 2: "Good man."

Bloke 1: "Its like earlier when I was about to leave the house. She told me that I had to be back by 10pm."

Bloke 2: "What did you say then?"

Bloke 1: "Yes dear."


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol: So true


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: I'm the boss at home only the other day I had to put my foot down and let her in doors know who was boss, left her in no doubt if I wanted to make the beds before I washed the pots and did the hovering I would


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

YELLOW_TT said:


> :lol: I'm the boss at home only the other day I had to put my foot down and let her in doors know who was boss, left her in no doubt if I wanted to make the beds before I washed the pots and did the hovering I would


Still a tight norvern monkey & wont get mrs a dishwasher andy xx


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Gazzer said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: I'm the boss at home only the other day I had to put my foot down and let her in doors know who was boss, left her in no doubt if I wanted to make the beds before I washed the pots and did the hovering I would
> ...


But good Sir he is the dishwasher.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Missus didn't appreciate the new ironing board cover I got her for Christmas. Don't know if it was the wrong colour or something LOL


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Gazzer said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: I'm the boss at home only the other day I had to put my foot down and let her in doors know who was boss, left her in no doubt if I wanted to make the beds before I washed the pots and did the hovering I would
> ...


Correct just don't mention monkeys you know what happens to monkeys in Hartlepool :wink:


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

I've got a thumb shaped hat


----------

